# Leopard Tortoise Growth!



## Team Gomberg (Apr 7, 2013)

I was taking a stroll down memory lane tonight. Looking at my leopard's "baby" pictures 

I found this picture of him from his first day home with us (less than a month old)






It's so cute and tiny compared to this one taken not too soon before his 1st birthday!





I have leopard baby fever....


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Precious!!!


----------



## Robbie Denby (Apr 8, 2013)

His shell is lovely!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you 

I can't believe the size difference.


----------



## Neal (Apr 8, 2013)

It's amazing watching leopard tortoises grow up. Every time they go through a growth spurt they end up looking like a completely different tortoise.

You have done a great job with him!


----------



## ScottishFish (Apr 8, 2013)

Well his shell says it all! Your husbandry skills are certainly upto scratch!  I'm amazed at the size difference 


1 Eastern Hermanns Tortoise 2.5yo


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 8, 2013)

Neal said:


> It's amazing watching leopard tortoises grow up. Every time they go through a growth spurt they end up looking like a completely different tortoise.



I agree!



Neal said:


> You have done a great job with him!



And thank you 






ScottishFish said:


> Well his shell says it all! Your husbandry skills are certainly upto scratch!  I'm amazed at the size difference
> 
> 
> 1 Eastern Hermanns Tortoise 2.5yo



Hot and Humid!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 8, 2013)

He is looking great Heather. His colors are outstanding.


I always think it is nice to be able to see what the babies look like and what they will look like as they grow. The last babies I got I selected based on the looks of their mother/father. Otherwise, especially with a leopard, they can have such a different look as a grown up tortoise. Keep on posting updates.. I think your is going to be a real beauty.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow nice progress


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 8, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> He is looking great Heather. His colors are outstanding.
> 
> 
> I always think it is nice to be able to see what the babies look like and what they will look like as they grow. The last babies I got I selected based on the looks of their mother/father. Otherwise, especially with a leopard, they can have such a different look as a grown up tortoise. Keep on posting updates.. I think your is going to be a real beauty.





Thank you! I am very pleased with how his coloring is turning out to be. But then again, with a leopard he still has some changing to do!


----------

